# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  1º reef, estou a ir bem ou mal?

## Vitor Salgueiro

Boa noite, gostava que me dessem algumas opiniões sobre o material que estou a pensar em adquirir para o meu aquario de 120L (100*40*30).

1-LUMINÁRIA DUPLA HDD-B 100CM 2x39W T5
2-TMC V2SKIM COMPACT 300 L
3-WAVE MAKER PUMP VP-102B 5000L
4-TROPIC MARIN PRO-REEF SALT
5-NATURE'S OCEAN BIO-ACTIV LIVE ARAGONITE PINK SAMOA
6-Rocha viva 10-15 KG

Para ter alguns corais moles e 4-6 peixes pequenos. (os mais usuais).

Pergunta-  para este aquario é melhor uma Sump? Ou esta configuração adequa-se para este tipo de aquario.

Desde já agradeço ao reefforum e todos os comentarios são bem vindos, obrigado. :SbOk5:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boa noite, gostava que me dessem algumas opiniões sobre o material que estou a pensar em adquirir para o meu aquario de 120L (100*40*30).
> 
> 1-LUMINÁRIA DUPLA HDD-B 100CM 2x39W T5
> 2-TMC V2SKIM COMPACT 300 L
> 3-WAVE MAKER PUMP VP-102B 5000L
> 4-TROPIC MARIN PRO-REEF SALT
> 5-NATURE'S OCEAN BIO-ACTIV LIVE ARAGONITE PINK SAMOA
> 6-Rocha viva 10-15 KG
> 
> ...


Boas ,bem vindo aos salgados ,
Em relação á iluminação eu punha 3x39w (2 brancas e 1 actinica ),ou visto ser só corais moles e peixes optava por leds 
Escumador: preferia um de uma marca mais conceituada a nivel de escumadores ,tipo deltec mce 300.
Em relação á circulação eu punha uma mp10(vortech )
Para encher o aquario eu usava agua do mar se tiveres hipotese ,ou senão um sal mais barato ,porque para fazer o ciclo  a meu ver não compensa usares um sal tão bom.(caro).
Em relação á areia depende dos gostos pessoais(naõ compres é sugar size) ,e a rocha ,eu punha 10kg de morta e 5kg de viva ,sempre poupas umas coroas .
Se tiveres hipotese ,poê uma sump ,os gastos saõ irrisorios ,e as mais valias são muitas,eu não pensava 2 vezes ,e aliado ao facto de puderes escolher outro tipo de escumador sem ser de mochila .
Se ainda não tens o aquario podes mandar fazer a coluna seca exterior para não ocupar espaço dentro do aquario .

Boa sorte. :SbOk2:

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Boa noite, gostava que me dessem algumas opiniões sobre o material que estou a pensar em adquirir para o meu aquario de 120L (100*40*30).
> 
> 1-LUMINÁRIA DUPLA HDD-B 100CM 2x39W T5
> 2-TMC V2SKIM COMPACT 300 L
> 3-WAVE MAKER PUMP VP-102B 5000L
> 4-TROPIC MARIN PRO-REEF SALT
> 5-NATURE'S OCEAN BIO-ACTIV LIVE ARAGONITE PINK SAMOA
> 6-Rocha viva 10-15 KG
> 
> ...


Bopas Vitor

Bem vindo ao lado "negro" da aquariofilia!  :SbRequin2: 

Como estas a começar, coloca uma sump. Para os buracos vai ao Ferraz, os gajos são porreiros e nada caro. 
Quanto ao equipamento, o escumador é capaz de ser curto, por isso vê outras possibilidades, como por exemplo os Bubble MAgus, o NAC 7, deve chegar para o tanque. Já sabes onde comprar a RV? Se precisares ajuda, diz alguma coisa.

Em vez que gastares  em sal, não tens possibilidade de ires à Figueira? Resolvia o problema!

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Boa noite, 

Tou a ver que a Sump é a favorita, e sendo assim :yb665:  tenho de fazer uns furos na parede para a dispensa!!" :yb665: 

Ó amigo da Granja, eu de vez em quando vou á Figueira, mas fazes algum tratamento à agua ou só a filtras?

Sempre posso usar um overflow (comprado ou dIY) para dar entrada da agua na Sump.

Para escumador este serve TMC V2SKIM, epa os Deltec custam quase o dobro.

obrigado

----------


## Paulo-Fonseca

O Bubble Magus NAC7 não é assim tão caro.
Não podes ter a sump por baixo do aquário? Precisas mesmo de furar a parede?

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Boa noite, 
> 
> Tou a ver que a Sump é a favorita, e sendo assim tenho de fazer uns furos na parede para a dispensa!!"
> 
> Ó amigo da Granja, eu de vez em quando vou á Figueira, mas fazes algum tratamento à agua ou só a filtras?
> 
> Sempre posso usar um overflow (comprado ou dIY) para dar entrada da agua na Sump.
> 
> Para escumador este serve TMC V2SKIM, epa os Deltec custam quase o dobro.
> ...


Boas Vitor

Apenas utilizo um UV antes da TPA. Teste, os básicos, nitratos e silicatos.

Não vais paras V2, fazem muito barulho. Tens outras possibilidades e preços acessiveis. O meu NAC7 custou +- 150,00, e estou satisfeito com ele.

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Boa tarde,

Podem me informar onde compraram esse escumador Nac7? 
Foi atraves da internet? Tive a ver outros modelos Bubble magus, mas para capacidades de 120L é aconselhavel este modelo ou serve outro inferior? Tb não deve ser grande a diferença de preços.

Não tenho movel proprio, mas tenho possibilidade de colocar o escumador numa divisão que tenho por baixo da escada, fica melhor. 

Já tenho en vista uma Sump de 50L (50*35*28) deve chegar, senão tento trocar por um de 60L. 

A luminaria, tenho um negócio apalavrado por uma com 2 lampadas (39w t5) por 80 não consigo melhor.

O que acham.

Obrigado e cumprimentos

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Podem me informar onde compraram esse escumador Nac7? 
> Foi atraves da internet? Tive a ver outros modelos Bubble magus, mas para capacidades de 120L é aconselhavel este modelo ou serve outro inferior? Tb não deve ser grande a diferença de preços.
> 
> Não tenho movel proprio, mas tenho possibilidade de colocar o escumador numa divisão que tenho por baixo da escada, fica melhor. 
> 
> Já tenho en vista uma Sump de 50L (50*35*28) deve chegar, senão tento trocar por um de 60L. 
> 
> ...


Boas

Comprei o meu em leiria (posso mandar MP) com o nome da loja. Custou por volta dos 160,00€, mas experimenta ver o NAC 6, mas a diferença de preços não justifica. Tenta fazer  maior sump que conseguires, vai ver que compensa. Acho é que a iluminaria é curta, mas o entendidos que digam de sua justiça.

E a RV onde vais comprar?

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Ola amigo,

Olha RV tenho 2 lugares, ou a Fitonia Girasollum 17,5 kg com 5kg se mais mais barato. ou na Figuerira L'ecclerc 19 kg ate 10kg. :yb620: 

Se ff manda-me a tal loja em Leiria, para dar uma olhadela.

Pois com a iluminação já es a 2ª pessoa a referir isso vou ter de analisar essa situação.

Ja alguem comprou alguma na Pet4you?

obrigado :SbOk2:

----------


## Paulo Bio

boas na figueira há outra loja que vende rocha viva. na rua da republica no foz center.
não sei o preço mas deve rondar os 16 ou 17 euros

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Ja me tinham falado de outra Na Figueira, mas n sabia ao certo onde ficava, tenho de passar por lá.

Obrigado.

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Ola precisava de mais uma opinião, tive em casa do nosso amigo Horacio (tanque inpecável, nota-se que é novo e tem um potencial enorme :Pracima: ), e vi o escumador dele o bubble magus nac7. 
O penico dele senão estou enganado deve ser para ai de uns 250 a 300L, ele pode confirmar. Agora tive a ver na loja em Leiria e eles arranjam-me o Nac5 e o Nac7.  
A especificação do BM-NAC5 __________ BM-NAC7
Capability : 300L-500L________________ Capability : 500L-700L
pump:atman ph2000__________________pump:atman ph2500 
Pump power: 11W,   220V 50Hz_________ Pump power: 28W,  220V 50Hz
air intake : 450L/H____________________air intake : 500L/H  
Dimensions:297*130*498 mm___________Dimensions: 240×200×510mm  
cylinder: 5"  _________________________cylinder: Max 9"  

O que reparei é que o Nac7 é masi largo e a bomba tem mais força, e para aquarios de 500 ate 700L.

O meu aquario é de 120L  não será suficiente o nac5
Já agora se fosse para um aqua de 200L seria melhor já o nac7, certo? :SbQuestion2: 

Aguardo pelas vossas opinioes, Thanks

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Ola precisava de mais uma opinião, tive em casa do nosso amigo Horacio (tanque inpecável, nota-se que é novo e tem um potencial enorme), e vi o escumador dele o bubble magus nac7. 
> O penico dele senão estou enganado deve ser para ai de uns 250 a 300L, ele pode confirmar. Agora tive a ver na loja em Leiria e eles arranjam-me o Nac5 e o Nac7.  
> A especificação do BM-NAC5 __________ BM-NAC7
> Capability : 300L-500L________________ Capability : 500L-700L
> pump:atman ph2000__________________pump:atman ph2500 
> Pump power: 11W,   220V 50Hz_________ Pump power: 28W,  220V 50Hz
> air intake : 450L/H____________________air intake : 500L/H  
> Dimensions:297*130*498 mm___________Dimensions: 240×200×510mm  
> cylinder: 5"  _________________________cylinder: Max 9"  
> ...


Boas Vitor

Sim, o penico é de 300L. Infelizmente não tenho espaço para mais  :Icon Cry: .

Na minha opinião, sempre por cima, por isso NAC7, e o preço não deve ser muito diferente. Falaste com o Zé? Quanto à bomba de retorno, o que estas a pensar?

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Boa noite, caro amigo Horácio e membros deste forum quanto à bomba de retorno estou a pensar numa aquabee up 2000L.
Fiz os cálculos com uma formula que encontrei aqui no reefforum T=9.2*(g/F)...etc e serve.

Com os litros totais +distancia entre a sump e o aquario vou ter para ai 1.3m,
 e a pressão minima de 138L/h , a esta altura a bomba debita-me 400-500L/H.(ja vi os graficos do fabricante). Chega perfeirtamente.
(questão: a distãncia é na diferença de altura ou distãncia de tubos?

Na areia estou um pouco indeciso, queria ter uma altura fixe de areia +/- 5cm, mas queria a active live aragonite pelas especificações que dão soa-me melhor só que . :Icon Cry:  A coralite extrafina é assim tão diferente da anterior que justifique a diferença de preço?

Abraços
Vitor Salgueiro


Isto já esta a levar algum rumo...

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Boa tarde, já tenho alguns componentes; bomba de retorno, escumador, areia, sump e termostato. Vou fazer agora um movel para ele.

Ando a ver se arranjo 1 aqua com (100*0.4*0.5) 200L, andei a pesquisar em relação ao vidro (laminado ou temperado), etc....

Mas acontece é que tenho orçamento nas casa dos 350 10mm laminado e 12mm laminado 400 e tal. 

Compreendo a necessidade de ter vidro bom, mas isto é caro. Que acham, vale a pena investir neste tipo de vidro?

Abraço e digam da vossa justiça

Vitor Salgueiro

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

Boas Vitor

Se conseguires e se enquandrar no projecto, tenta fazer o tanque mais largo, vais ver que não te arrependes! O vidro de 10mm é suficiente, o meu tem 130x45x50, sem travessas, e tem-se portado bem neste ultimos 5 anos.  Se precisares de alguma coisa apita.

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Boa noite Caro Horácio e amigos do reefforum, hoje comprei vidro com as medidas de 100x45x55 para montar o meu Aqua. 

Estou a seguir o conselho que tu me deste, abandonei o de 120L, e vou construir este, dá quase 240 e tal Litros.  :Pracima:  

Ja la vai o tempo que 60L era muito grande :yb624: .

Tenho madeira para fazer o movel, vou comprar silicone par aquario, e vou andando assim devagarinho. Nao posso esquecer de tirar fotos para meter aqui.

Obrigado a todos pelo vosso apoio.

Darei noticias
Vitor Salgueiro

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

Boas

Como anda o projecto? Se precisares de ajuda avisa!

----------


## Nelson Lima

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Podem me informar onde compraram esse escumador Nac7? 
> Foi atraves da internet? Tive a ver outros modelos Bubble magus, mas para capacidades de 120L é aconselhavel este modelo ou serve outro inferior? Tb não deve ser grande a diferença de preços.
> 
> Não tenho movel proprio, mas tenho possibilidade de colocar o escumador numa divisão que tenho por baixo da escada, fica melhor. 
> 
> Já tenho en vista uma Sump de 50L (50*35*28) deve chegar, senão tento trocar por um de 60L. 
> 
> ...


comprei uma t5x3 39w em lisboa por 97 penso que nao foi cara.
foi no templo aquatico

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

Ola a todos, tenho tido pouco tempo esta semana, mas o movel esta no bom caminho.

Espero ter Tempo esta semana para acabar o movel e colar o vidro.

Acho que com uma derrapagem se 1 mês (é a portuga mesmo) em Julho vou á Figueira buscar agua para o aqua. :Coradoeolhos: 


Quado tiver reunidas todas as condiçoes eu coloco aqui. 

Aida faltam alguns promenores, canalizaçao, rocha viva (Caro amigo Horacio depois falo contigo,OK) rocha morta, e ainda o a bomba de circulaçao. e tambem o kit para a agua.

abraço a todos

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Viva Vitor,

Também vou montar o meu 1º reef. Já escolhi grande parte do equipamento mas a montagem será apenas para Setembro.

Já te informaste sobre a àgua da Figueira? Ouvi dizer que poderá não ser muito benéfica para o reef devido à poluição. A que zona estás a pensar ir busca-la?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> Viva Vitor,
> 
> Também vou montar o meu 1º reef. Já escolhi grande parte do equipamento mas a montagem será apenas para Setembro.
> 
> Já te informaste sobre a àgua da Figueira? Ouvi dizer que poderá não ser muito benéfica para o reef devido à poluição. A que zona estás a pensar ir busca-la?
> 
> Cumprimentos,


Boas

Experimenta ir a Buarcos junto à antiga chaminé, 5*****, sempre na maré baixa.

----------


## Vitor Salgueiro

O meu está pronto a levar agua.

Ola Luis, bem vindo, estou a pensar em ir buscar agua à Figueira, para prevenir o mais a norte possivel, (Buarcos até serra da boa viagem).

Só em Outubro/Novembro é que vou coloque vida assinalavel (peixes e corais) no aguario, até la rocha e mais rocha. Nessa altura sou capaz de adquirir um aparelho para osmose inversa e aí comprar sal e fazer a agua para as TPA's.
Ate lá, no verão vou ate á Figueira de 10 em 10 dias faço uma muda de 20%, e faço os principais testes. 

Mas penso que para os primeiros tempos, ir à Figueira não hà-de ser assim tão grave, é óbvio que a água não é de excelência mas para criar vida nos primeiros meses não deve ser assim tão mau. :Admirado: 

Amigo Horácio não me esqueço de ti, ainda ai tens a rocha? Se não fores de ferias em Julho, eu chateio-te, OK. :SbOk:

----------


## Horacio Ferreira

> O meu está pronto a levar agua.
> 
> Ola Luis, bem vindo, estou a pensar em ir buscar agua à Figueira, para prevenir o mais a norte possivel, (Buarcos até serra da boa viagem).
> 
> Só em Outubro/Novembro é que vou coloque vida assinalavel (peixes e corais) no aguario, até la rocha e mais rocha. Nessa altura sou capaz de adquirir um aparelho para osmose inversa e aí comprar sal e fazer a agua para as TPA's.
> Ate lá, no verão vou ate á Figueira de 10 em 10 dias faço uma muda de 20%, e faço os principais testes. 
> 
> Mas penso que para os primeiros tempos, ir à Figueira não hà-de ser assim tão grave, é óbvio que a água não é de excelência mas para criar vida nos primeiros meses não deve ser assim tão mau.
> 
> Amigo Horácio não me esqueço de ti, ainda ai tens a rocha? Se não fores de ferias em Julho, eu chateio-te, OK.


Boas Vitor

Aperece na 3 semana de Julho, e última é de descanso em terras mais quentes! Algarve  :yb624:

----------

